# grabar audio



## klaufinger (Oct 8, 2006)

Saludos, os queria comentar lo siguiente: Tengo que realizar grabaciones de audio de ponencias (como si quisiese grabar al profesor en una clase de instituto), asi que necesito un dispositivo portatil que grabe audio a una calidad que sea perfectamente entendible, teniendo en cuenta que la fuente de sonido puede estar alejada hasta unos 10 metros. 

Dicen q lo mejor es un minidsisk con un micro eletrec, pero no me interesa comprarme un cacharro para solo darle esa utilidad, xq ahora mismo tengo q renovar movil, y comprar camara fotos (estoy dudando) y un reproductor mp3. Por lo q tengo varias opciones: 

- Hay reproductores mp3 q parece q graban a buena calidad audio, pero siempre q la fuente este cerca, lo cual es un problema. Sin embargo, hay gente q dice q si q valen, o incluso q si el reproductor mp3 tiene entrada line in se le puede acoplar un micro preamplificado o micro + amplificador. 

- Sobre la camara de fotos, un amigo ha hecho pruebas con una casio exilim s500 y me comenta que las grabaciones a 12 metros de distancia de la fuente son perfectamente entendibles. 

- Sobre el movil, tengo q renovarlo, y tb podria ser una opcion si hay alguno q no grabe mal a distancia.

No se, sabeis de algun cacharro q me venga bien para este tema o algun consejo? 
Un saludo


----------



## AtomiC_AnT (Oct 9, 2006)

Si solo quieres una grabacion que sea entendible y no vas a utilizar mas tarde el audio lo mas facil es una grabadora de cinta normal o mini, que es lo mas economico.
Yo tengo una Exilim Z600 y graba perfectamente, aunque si en el lugar de grabacion va a haber mas ruidos o sonidos te puede ensuciar la señal que deseas escuchar.


----------



## klaufinger (Oct 10, 2006)

Saludos, el caso es que si quiero utilizar el audio posteriormente y como va a ser mucho tiempo, me gustaria que estuviese en formato digital, para poder luego clasificarlo, y guardarlo en el ordenador..


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 10, 2006)

A 10m y calidad y con mas gente es casi imposible tener una grabacion con un minimo de calidad.
Resonancias, murmullo, ruidos, sonrisitas....

Debes plantearte poder dejar el micro cerca, y como mucho a 1 o 2 metro del objetivo, es una idea interesante que el dispositivo  pueda tener micro externo, dejas el cacharro a un lado y ponen el micro cerca.
Hay camaras de video que disponen de micros direccionables, por que no lo miras que tal salen de precio, casi seguro que se pueden adaptar facilmente a cualquier grabadora con micro electrec.
Finalmente una vez grabado con el mismo nero puedes afinar bastante con los filtros que lleva forzando los filtros para la voz.


----------



## jose_flash (Nov 25, 2008)

bueno..tengo un grupillo y quiero grabar pero el sonido es muy malo sabeis de algo que se conecte al ordenador para mejorar el sonido....de un micro...

y que pensais de poner un micro bueno ( vocal) y conectarle un pre hecho con un IC y conectar esto el PC


----------

